# Garage Door Openers



## MarkPurdy (Aug 14, 2008)

Is there anything out there besides Genie and Sears garage door openers? Preferably in a screw driven. Good quality of course.


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Aug 14, 2008)

Screw drive you only choice is Genie.

Almost ALL other openers are made by a Chamberlin.

EVEN Sears, Liftmaster, etc.

IF you want MY opinion on the BEST.

Go to a smaller lumber yard or a Garage door installation company and Purchase a Garage door opener that the bar (track) comes in ONE PIECE.  Most of the time this is shipped to you PREASSEMBLED. and you ONLY need to bolt the Motor unit to the bar assembly and mount!

These units will last 3x longer and be much better built.

Suprisingly these units are NOT a lot more expensive.  Usually can pick them up for $20-$40 More than a Piece 'o Crap at one of the Big Box Stores.


ONE other side note:  Garage door openers last much longer if when the opener is not attached the door is a little 'heavy' for the springs. meaning the springs do not support ALL of the doors weight and the door should even (slowly) close itself if you let go.

Garage door openers by design perform MUCH better at RAISING the door than PUSHING it back down.

Use this little trick and make your garage door opener last MUCH longer.

AND while I'm at it Spray a little WD-40 on the TORTION springs a couple times a year to help maintain them and avoid spring breakage!


----------

